# FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 install from CD



## kamallakkannan (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm a newbie to FreeBSD. I tried installing FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 and struck with Md0 preloaded image. I'm trying to install from CD. My CD Drive is an IDE device while my hard disk is SATA. I can get to sysinstall only if I disable my SATA in bios. Doing this leads to 'no disk found' as my HDD could not get detected by FreeBSD's device probe. I have been using ubuntu and it got crashed few days earlier. So my system doesn't have any os right now. I tried all the possible combination of enabling and disabling various bios settings but the result remains the same. Is there any way to install without disabling SATA ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2011)

See if updating the machine's BIOS helps.


----------



## disi (Mar 9, 2011)

kamallakkannan said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm a newbie to FreeBSD. I tried installing FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 and struck with Md0 preloaded image. I'm trying to install from CD. My CD Drive is an IDE device while my hard disk is SATA. I can get to sysinstall only if I disable my SATA in bios. Doing this leads to 'no disk found' as my HDD could not get detected by FreeBSD's device probe. I have been using ubuntu and it got crashed few days earlier. So my system doesn't have any os right now. I tried all the possible combination of enabling and disabling various bios settings but the result remains the same. Is there any way to install without disabling SATA ?



One general problem with BIOS not detecting HD on SATA. I had that on an my Jetway JNC9C-550 board with some AMI BIOS.

What I did was, go into the BIOS and "load setup defaults", sounds stupid but that brought all my drives back on the controller. 

This happened initially after I enabled PATA for the Marvell 88SE6145 connected to the board in the Linux kernel 2.6.36-something, it not only froze the kernel but also corrupted all connected drives.


----------

